# is this silly?



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

im in my second year of uni and its around about now that they post listings for next years housing for students etc.
i chose to live at home for this year but am thinking about moving back towards uni next year.

my dilema however, is more of a heartfelt one  and i guess a bit morbid? 
i have 4 mice and as we all know they arent invincible.. towards the end of this year one of them would be coming towards the age of 2 years old. and i know i shouldnt think of it like this but id be devestated if she passed whilst i was at uni.

would that be a stupid reason for not moving back? some of you are probably thinking why dont i take them with me, but id rather not bring them on the journey and im not sure they would actually allow us to keep animals

i also volunteer and this would probably have to stop too

i feel so silly but im strongly attached


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you asked for permission to take them with you? Mice cope really well if you transport them in their own cage, they would be company for you as well, if you were allowed them. It isnt silly though, they might not have long lives but they are huge personalities and they certainly know how to wrap themselves round your heart.


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

not had anyone to ask permission from yet, just going by the fact that my friends who moved out this year, none of them had pets as far as im aware, they all 'adopted' cats that walked into their gardens lol

im just worried aswell about saying yes to my friends with the idea of bringing the mice with me, and then pulling out on them and leaving them in the lurch because it turns out i cant bring them with me ( did that make sense?  )


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think if its a preivate rental they probably wont let you have mice, most landlords have the idea that fancy mice are the same as house mice and will escape and the house will be overun in no time , I dont blame you not wanting to leave them behind though. Could you say yes to your friends on the understanding that theyre able to find an animal friendly landlord.


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

i think most are private, and then the rest are rented out by the uni. but assuming they have the same rules as the campus accomodation did, then they wont allow the mice either >.< silly picky people

i think that would be really hard for me to say that to them, cos if you think about it, theres hundreds and hundreds of students going for these houses, so if you dont snap it up then youre in a spot of bother lol. and to be honest, i have a feeling that one of my 'friends' would assume im making too much trouble.

i have a feeling im guna end up at home again this year  just need to break it to my friends. i love my mummy too much anyway aha. and plus if the days that im in are the same for next year, it would almost feel like a waste of money. this semester i only had 3 days a week, next semester (in like a weeks time) im only in for 2 days a week


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I always manage to find somewhere to rent with my rabbit Miffy, it did take a lot of searching some times but I couldnt be without her. I would have a word with your perspective landlord face to face, you shoudl be able to find a decent landlord without using an agency if your in a unit city. Explain that you have 4 very old mice that live in cage. There probably only going to live a few more months, would you consider letting me keep them in my room? I couldnt bare for something to happen and I wasnt with them. I think if you put it like that they wont refuse you.


----------

